# diffrent species?



## maverick18 (Nov 3, 2009)

I had what I thought were 4 RBPs. The largest one was way more aggressive and had a different nose profile than the rest of them did. is it possible he was a different species?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

possible sanchezi if it looks like a serra. post a picture so we can ID it. i doubt its a different species but thats my guess all things considered if it is something different.


----------



## maverick18 (Nov 3, 2009)

AS fan said:


> possible sanchezi if it looks like a serra. post a picture so we can ID it. i doubt its a different species but thats my guess all things considered if it is something different.


Trying to upload a pic but its not working, any one know if there is a size limit?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

there is a size limit. I don't know for sure what it is, but I would guess 2mb


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

2mb is the limit i think. if you use photobucket that works too.


----------



## maverick18 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hes the one in the front...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

looks like a red to me


----------



## maverick18 (Nov 3, 2009)

compared to him...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

all reds just a defect or unique shape to the head depends on how you want to look at it.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

AS fan said:


> all reds just a defect or unique shape to the head depends on how you want to look at it.


x2


----------



## maverick18 (Nov 3, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> all reds just a defect or unique shape to the head depends on how you want to look at it.


x2
[/quote]
Black P where are you from in the Detroit area?


----------

